

What makes Facebook so strong? - GVRV
http://www.judegomila.com/2010/11/what-makes-facebook-so-strong.html

======
ZeroMinx
"if Facebook want to remain relevant, they must own a mobile platform. This is
going to be Facebook's biggest challenge yet as a company. They are too
restricted by building on Apple or Google. They must own the platform."

uhm..? Why is this? As far as I can tell, Facebook are happy with people using
whatever OS and whatever browser to access their site. Why would this be
different for mobile?

